# latest kickstart find: the quick stance



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Holy crap that thing is thick


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

aiidoneus said:


> Holy crap that thing is thick


that's what she said?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

td.1000 said:


> that's what she said?


Ba-BOOM-Tshhh


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They want a million dollars! What the flying fuck? Add to that the 500k they already invested and I mean WHAT THE FLYING FUCK?


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't get it. You wear your bindings on you boot?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did anyone see this at the bottom of their Kickstarter?

*Threats
The greatest threat to our product is the potential for knock offs or the introduction of an inferior product that has a greater promotional budget. The greatest danger for this lies with the Burton Corporation. We intend to mitigate or nullify this by:
Rapid market penetration and recognition through product placement and social media. Van Bregmann has a social media guru for the on line promotion and search placement for the Quick Stance. Our target audience communicates via social media.
Secondly, we will initiate multiple licensing agreements with smaller board manufactures so they can sell a board package that offers their unique design with the latest in binding technology.
Thirdly, we will pursue copyright and patent infringements aggressively.*

They're basically saying that any money they get is going to be thrown at legal fees. This is just pissing money away.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did anyone see this at the bottom of their Kickstarter?


you actually made it all the way to the bottom? I stopped at the "Our slightly elevated base increases carving agility while reducing toe and heel drag."


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Once again, not being a park rider. Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't understand how this helps to learn tricks or new tricks?

The ONLY statement from the video that did make sense to me, was the rentals. I could see how this might be advantageous for a resorts rental dept. If it worked, I could see it speeding up the process. Other than that,...? :dunno:

Btw, anybody else wonder how easy it would be for that to system to unlock and swivel at an inopportune time?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Have to do my research on this before I write an article.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I Don't dis-like the idea... Not that I change my stance every run, but I would experiment more for sure. I could agree that changing the angle depending on changing conditions sounds interesting. 
And a higher stance on the board *should* mean tighter carves? What do you think?

Hmm Ghostery works well here...  No banners or Ad-sense. Yes.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I think Kickstarter in general is pretty retarded. It's an excuse for people to get money without having to do PROPER planning like a traditional lender would want to see.

I should start a kickstarter for my wifes painting business. Then I'll buy a new house and fuck off with all your money!!! :yahoo:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

After that guy got almost 100k to fund Potato Salad, it's pretty much proven that Kickstarter is pointless. Guess I know where I'm going if my investors fall through though. Anyone want to get in on my power triangle plan? It's a 3d triangle with plenty of room for growth.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did anyone see this at the bottom of their Kickstarter?
> 
> 
> They're basically saying that any money they get is going to be thrown at legal fees. This is just pissing money away.


Which, When you think about it makes *no sense to even mention* in a kick starter campaign. Sure,.. you might want to make that pitch to investors who are investing their money with the hope of return on that investment.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Have to do my research on this before I write an article.


BA, Thought this might get your goat 

the only thing i like about it, is the turn to easy skate for old farts like me with bad knees.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks crazy bulky and definitely creates too much separation between board and binding. I'm just not seeing the need for something like this. Once you get your bindings dialed in, how much are you really adjusting them? I know my preferred angles and width, so mounting bindings on a board just takes me a couple of minutes and I'm off.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> They want a million dollars! What the flying fuck? Add to that the 500k they already invested and I mean WHAT THE FLYING FUCK?


+1 

10 char


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I Don't dis-like the idea... Not that I change my stance every run, but I would experiment more for sure. I could agree that changing the angle depending on changing conditions sounds interesting.
> And a higher stance on the board *should* mean tighter carves? What do you think?
> 
> Hmm Ghostery works well here...  No banners or Ad-sense. Yes.







can we start a kickstarter to pay someone to murder all these people with fucktarded kickstarters?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> can we start a kickstarter to pay someone to murder all these people with fucktarded kickstarters?


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap:

Quite possibly. Hilarious reply.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... no complete dislike cos I'd welcome a new binding mount system to enable easier/faster stance width and angle adjustment. I actually _would_ change my angles (pow/groomer) if it _would_ be easier. Having the same angles for both is a compromise. Tho the presented system isn't the solution.
Binding mount hasn't changed the last 20y... isn't it about time for some new ideas? Really liked the channel system of Burton... Hope for this to come with other brands.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> the only thing i like about it, is the turn to easy skate for old farts like me with bad knees.


I wax my board religiously to avoid having to skate so yeah this applies to me too


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> I wax my board religiously to avoid having to skate so yeah this applies to me too


Snowboard Pole


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> After that guy got almost 100k to fund Potato Salad, it's pretty much proven that Kickstarter is pointless. Guess I know where I'm going if my investors fall through though. Anyone want to get in on my power triangle plan? It's a 3d triangle with plenty of room for growth.


Nope :thumbsdown:. Needs more potato salad.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

neni said:


> Really liked the channel system of Burton... Hope for this to come with other brands.


Agreed - the only thing I don't like about it is how its not compatible with other brands


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

neni said:


> Hmmm... no complete dislike cos I'd welcome a new binding mount system to enable easier/faster stance width and angle adjustment. I actually _would_ change my angles (pow/groomer) if it _would_ be easier. Having the same angles for both is a compromise. Tho the presented system isn't the solution.
> Binding mount hasn't changed the last 20y... isn't it about time for some new ideas? Really liked the channel system of Burton... Hope for this to come with other brands.


I guess I just don't see it that way. I set my bindings for what I find comfortable. I ride 18/-12 for everything.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Really liked the channel system of Burton... Hope for this to come with other brands.





kalev said:


> Agreed - the only thing I don't like about it is how its not compatible with other brands


This is the real solution, change the board mount system away from inserts in holes. I like the Burton system a lot. It's fast, stable, and strong (as long as your torque your screws properly).

I've thought about making a plate to convert from 4 hole to channel. Only trouble is it would add some flex and height to the setup (probably about 1/4" if done right).

Actually, I should get some aluminium and try it. Why the hell not? Then I can make a $1.5 million kickstarter to fund my new house (I mean to support my great business idea!)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I guess I just don't see it that way. I set my bindings for what I find comfortable. I ride 18/-12 for everything.


Yea... maybe it doesn't matter for duck. I'd prefer steeper +/+ for groomer, bit flatter for pow. Well, not the target audience anyway, dying breed


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

neni said:


> ... system to enable easier/faster stance width and angle adjustment...


Thought I saw such a binding on the boards they rent at the snowdome at Leeds. May be a Rossi "rental special" binding... all the boards they rented were Rossis. Haven't seen anything like that on the consumer market though.

Remember them needing a quick _maneuver _(shprechen sie 'Murican?) with a small screw driver or allen key, but it just took a few seconds to adjust angles. Also could instant adjust heel/toe overhang. Don't know about stance width though.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Don't these already exist...???

I am pretty sure that these are on pretty much most hire stuff out here in Norway, meaning they already exist, and are sold...

On the flip side, i would not want one of them to break on me while tanking it down a black run... With no way to stop except on my face or arse with serious risk of injury...!!!

The hire ones i have seen are a locking lever, so i guess slightly different, and this looks like is is a bearing plate with a locking device, a lot to break that is always under pressure and lots of impacts...

Mmmmmm i'll give these a miss... Haha


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

neni said:


> Yea... maybe it doesn't matter for duck. I'd prefer steeper +/+ for groomer, bit flatter for pow. Well, not the target audience anyway, dying breed


Me too. Last time I tried 31 - 21...loved it..


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Me too. Last time I tried 31 - 21...loved it..


:wacko: damn monoskier :ban:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> that's what she said?


Yeah, but it wasn't very nice of her to call him a "thing"!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did anyone see this at the bottom of their Kickstarter?
> 
> *Threats
> The greatest threat to our product is the potential for knock offs or the introduction of an inferior product that has a greater promotional budget. The greatest danger for this lies with the Burton Corporation. We intend to mitigate or nullify this by:
> ...


At the rate of current pledges, I reckon they will be spendin all their money on legal costs!!!!!

To mortgage the house!!!!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

davidj said:


> :wacko: damn monoskier :ban:




:laugh:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Looks crazy bulky and definitely creates too much separation between board and binding. I'm just not seeing the need for something like this. Once you get your bindings dialed in, how much are you really adjusting them? I know my preferred angles and width, so mounting bindings on a board just takes me a couple of minutes and I'm off.


^^^^^^ THIS. If it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What the hell were they thinking setting the goal at a million bucks? Didn't they realize that if you don't hit your goal you don't see a dime? Surely to hell they didn't actually think they were gonna raise a million dollars. If they did? :laugh:


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

The swivel base doesn't look too precise either ? How are you gonna dial in a 1 degree increment on the fly ?? I can barely see the numbers when mounting in a warm room with no snow on them :dunno:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd totally do this instead of that crappy style. Even though it is a bit slower 

Skip to 1:59


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok so a few years back i bought a pair of Salomon bindings with what they call "Speedfit" adjustments. The straps sucked for comfort, but it had an angle adjustment feature that could almost be done without even taking your gloves off (much easier without gloves). 5 seconds tops.

Used Salomon Speedfit Snowboard Bindings

flip that lever out at the base (one on each side), and turn the binding to whatever angle you want, then lock them back in. Never came undone unintentionally. Ever.

What is wrong with that system? I dont see it on other brands, or even on their newer bindings...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got 750k to throw at it if it used magnets


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I can see how it makes sense for the rental/snowboard school market. I just don't see too much of a demand for a strapped on quick adjust . Out of all the years I've had a channel board I've had I've only changed angles twice maybe 3 times on the hill and that includes the stance adjust for extra setback. The thing will help a beginner dial in his/her stance using trial and error with little fuss, but the whole thing seems counter intuitive on that play as i think as a beginner learning a board sport you need some consistency, a small change tweaks the whole dynamic.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Flytrap bindings did this back in 1995. I owned a set. worked fine. never changed my settings once... LOL!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The binding is mounted to a piece of plastic with a hollow cavity beneath it. It will flex a little. After a few months or so, on a cold day, it will fail catastrophically.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

First time I rented a board in snowdome here in my coutry there were HEAD bindings with adjustable angles without any tools.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Really Dumb


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I am looking forward to BA's article on this. Link us, will ya?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

BA's article is spot on, :eusa_clap: and they are gonna sue but already lost against burton...??? That cracks me up... 

On a different note... But the same kickstarter shit that we see...

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1070983896/the-stupendous-splendiferous-butterup

I did just order this...  I love my butter from the fridge, so i think this will be very useful... Haha Certainly much more useful than the binding crap...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1070983896/the-stupendous-splendiferous-butterup
> 
> I did just order this...  I love my butter from the fridge, so i think this will be very useful... Haha Certainly much more useful than the binding crap...


I actually like that idea! I'm with you, I prefer to keep the butter in the fridge. But, I Hate ripping up my toast with hard butter! And tubs of whipped stuff? That's a rip off! Same price less product. And in the summers 'round here? Leaving it out only results in puddles of butter in the dish. Hope they get funded. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I need one of those knives. 

As requested. The Million Dollar Kickstarter Idea No One Wants -


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Two things.

1. Question to first dude: 'Do you think it will increase the learning curve of beginners ....'
Answer: 'Oh ya, totally....'

So this is good?

2. More skinny chick with the cleavage, less fat check with the annoying voice.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this thread is now about butter knives.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I've got 750k to throw at it if it used magnets


And I'll do the die cut stickers for $2!!!!!


----------



## DannyVee (May 13, 2014)

I definitely don't trust the design to hold but think it might be cool to see someone go off a jump with these. If they can ride with the back foot unstrapped and pull the cord so they can kick-spin the board under the other foot mid-air it would look kinda sweet. lol like the old SSX tricky games


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

DannyVee said:


> I definitely don't trust the design to hold but think it might be cool to see someone go off a jump with these. If they can ride with the back foot unstrapped and pull the cord so they can kick-spin the board under the other foot mid-air it would look kinda sweet. lol like the old SSX tricky games


been done years ago.


----------



## DannyVee (May 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> been done years ago.


Oh damn! Thats awesome, never seen that before. What did he use to do that? Not this guys kickstarter disc lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

A normal binding and a angle grinder.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

see that's the problem with the snowboarding and the reason why people look at it as some kinda teenager's sport. Why the hell somebody invent stupid shit like that? you'll adjust your stance once or twice throughout a season that's it. Have you ever seen stupid thing like that for skis? no. Because people see it as well established and somewhat prestigious sport. And this guys inventing solution for the problem that doesn't even exists make us all look stupid.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> been done years ago.


Wait, does that mean they are going to sue Jeremy Jones for stealing their idea, before they had the idea.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

koi said:


> Wait, does that mean they are going to sue Jeremy Jones for stealing their idea, before they had the idea.


Jeremy Jones stole it from Wille Yli Luoma.


----------

